# Nature’s Recipe Joint Health Fish Meal & Chicken Meal Recipe



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

This Joint Health Fish Meal & Chicken Meal recipe from Nature’s Recipe is specifically designed to support healthy bones and joints in older dogs. This recipe is completely free from corn and wheat ingredients and it doesn’t contain any artificial colors or flavors. Loaded with naturally flavorful ingredients like catfish meal and chicken meal, this formula is full of the protein your dog needs to maintain lean muscle mass into his golden years. As an added bonus, this recipe is fortified with DHA to support healthy brain function and omega fatty acids for healthy skin and coat.
NATURE’S RECIPE JOINT HEALTH FISH MEAL & CHICKEN MEAL RECIPE INGREDIENT ANALYSIS

Catfish Meal
Brewers Rice
Oatmeal
Barley
Poultry Fat

Catfish meal is a novel source of protein that has already been cooked to a moisture level around 10%, making it a highly concentrated protein source as well.
Brewer’s rice contains dietary fiber and it is very rich in B vitamins.
Oatmeal is a gluten-free and grain-free complex carbohydrate that is generally very digestible for dogs.
Barley is a complex carbohydrate that contains dietary fiber, magnesium, phosphorus and selenium as well as several essential vitamins.
Poultry fat is a quality source of animal fat including essential fatty acids.
NATURE’S RECIPE JOINT HEALTH FISH MEAL & CHICKEN MEAL RECIPE INGREDIENT LIST

Catfish Meal, Brewers Rice, Oatmeal, Barley, Poultry Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Chicken Meal, Natural Flavor, Tomato Pomace, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Flaxseed, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate [Source of Vitamin C], Inositol, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, D-calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Beta-Carotene, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Iron Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Fat Product (Source of Docosahexaenoic Acid), Choline Chloride, Lactic Acid, Citric Acid (Used as a Preservative), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Rosemary Extract.
NATURE’S RECIPE JOINT HEALTH FISH MEAL & CHICKEN MEAL RECIPE GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein: min. 25%
Crude Fat: min. 13%
Crude Fiber: max. 4%
Moisture: max. 10%
Calcium: min. 1%
Phosphorus: min. 0.8%
Vitamin C: min. 25 mg/kg
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA): min. 0.19%
Omega 6: min. 2.35%
Omega 3: min. 0.50%

~Petguide.com


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Too low in protein for senior dogs and I wouldn't feed those ingredients. IMO.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We fed this long before our raw days, and all of our dogs did HORRIBLE on it. I truly believe if we had kept feeding it they would have died on it.


----------

